# Biggest Gay on UKM Poll



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Who is the biggest proper actual gay?*​
TH&S - Need I say more?156.79%JW007 - is not gay at all and just gets other people to pose for his avvy pic6228.05%NYTOL - Spice girl fan. Likes Page3.52.26%Kezz - From wales. Baaaaah. Not gay.41.81%Ollie B - Drives a Vectra. Straight.62.71%ITrainInTheDark - Takes the bum finger, likes minge.83.62%YetiMan - Wrestles with men. Big Vulva fan.62.71%PSBender - Short and married. With kids.31.36%TinyTom - Swiss Ball Flies. Possible poof.3817.19%DMCC - Real gay, but not really gay.188.14%ChrisJ22 - Sleeps gay, but not with a gay. Str820.90%Carlos = Massive bender. Loves bums.73.17%Robsta - Mohawk is from Superglue + Muff Diving which he's really good at209.05%Greek Goddess - Greek as you know is bum love.52.26%DaPs - Massive mincer. Loves boobs.229.95%


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Place your votes here.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm going to have to go in the toilet and think about this one.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

You are a funny funny man


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Place your votes here.


 removed the other thread :rockon:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

PMSL such a hard choice... No pun intended


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Harry said:


> I'm going to have to go in the toilet and think about this one.


Work it out with a pencil?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

TH&S said:


> Work it out with a pencil?


You trying to say I've go a small hole?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

A VOTE FOR ME IS NOT A WASTED VOTE


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> A VOTE FOR ME IS NOT A WASTED VOTE


PMSL!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

you dirty bum lovers


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

WHere Is magic tourch!?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

yes and taintedsoul


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I give up.

I KNOW I'm gay


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

im PMSL in a quite office, you boys.. you gayboys are gonna get me the sack!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

A votefor me,

will garentee,

a love-ly,

blow-ey!

Wooo im a poet


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> WHere Is magic tourch!?





jw007 said:


> yes and taintedsoul


Poll was limited to 15.

Magic bummed birds in beeefa. So thats that lil mincer outed.

I think tainted might like boys, but greekgoddess was a stronger contender.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> yes and taintedsoul


You know... You push back on a guy just once and he wont leave you alone!!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

TH&S getes my vote, simply because hes provided the gayest replies to each thread ive had a read of!  Just something bout him says he likes to slide down the fire pole. lol


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> You know... You push back on a guy just once and he wont leave you alone!!


very very true :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Poll was limited to 15.
> 
> Magic bummed birds in beeefa. So thats that lil mincer outed.
> 
> I think tainted might like boys, but greekgoddess was a stronger contender.


good call, both were fakers for sure in any case


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i think the prize for being voted number one is to change your username to UKmuscleGAY and your signature a link to this poll.. its only fair


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes! 3 votes for me!

In your face JW007 xxx


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ok, what fcuker voted for me....cnuts..

I voted Tom, simply because hypnosis and exfoliating are a bit **** related if you ask me....that way he can put them in a trance and pick the spots off their ass before he bums them senseless.....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> ok, what fcuker voted for me....cnuts..
> 
> I voted Tom, simply because hypnosis and exfoliating are a bit **** related if you ask me....that way he can put them in a trance and pick the spots off their ass before he bums them senseless.....


Who on earth is MTB???


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I cant belive im looseing to TH&S and I offer blow jobs for votes  I feel so small 

jw007 I think its time for my daily squats!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> I cant belive im looseing to TH&S and I offer blow jobs for votes  I feel so small
> 
> jw007 I think its time for my daily squats!


il send a few lads your way :drool:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> il send a few lads your way :drool:


Thanks mate, could count on you knowing a few :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yes! 3 votes for me!
> 
> In your face JW007 xxx


WTF IS THAT ABOUT

UKM members wouldnt know a gay if it spunked in their face

bl00dy losers :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> im PMSL in a quite office, you boys.. you gayboys are gonna get me the sack!!


Get you in the sack more like! LOL


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

..its not my flavour lads!!!!!


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

I voted ChrisJ22 as he was the only one to vote for himself! LOL But I'm sure jw007 and TinyTom are still raging musclebear queens!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TH&S said:


> Who on earth is MTB???


You been on the crack pipe again mofo??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> You been on the crack pipe again mofo??


MTB is the dude who voted for you as a gay. But I've never heard of him.

Must be a no-mark :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

4 votes for me. I jizz in your str8 faces. x


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

i voted ths as he obviously has a poster of Gerald butler on the ceiling above his bed


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> ..its not my flavour lads!!!!!


LOL at your sig! :laugh:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

who's who??


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

the_muss said:


> LOL at your sig! :laugh:


..you know you said it :tt2:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> i voted ths as he obviously has a poster of Gerald butler on the ceiling above his bed


I don't know who gerald butler is, but if you mean the dude in my avvy he's there because

A) He's hot

2) He looks like me

D) I can't bum myself, but if I could beleive me I would


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> ..you know you said it :tt2:


Please can I see a photo of your face / body x


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

can anyones nob here touch there own @r$e hole??


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> can anyones nob here touch there own @r$e hole??


More importantly can anyone's nob here touch your a$$hole?

The answer to that has to be: yes, 2 at a time!!! :thumb:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

heres my body:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> can anyones nob here touch there own @r$e hole??


With enough lube mine will go in flacid. :whistling:

But theres not really much point in having a flacid appendage in your back passage. :thumb:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

do you like my abs


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

the_muss said:


> I voted ChrisJ22 as he was the only one to vote for himself! LOL But I'm sure jw007 and TinyTom are still raging musclebear queens!


Thanks babe, it means a lot.

xxxx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Its tight TH&S is currenty the "TOP" Tom and I are right UP there, just BEHIND


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> heres my body:


Nice, i like how you have co-ordinated your socks and thong. Also you wear the glasses for eye protection from the gallons of cum you receive each day! Definitely a raging ****. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o> </o>

PS nice abbs indeed! :cowboy:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would suggest we need a cut off point where all votes need to be in by (that will be when i get the lead)


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Thanks babe, it means a lot.
> 
> xxxx


Anytime cupcake!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

the cum stings my eyes, i try get as much in my mouth as i can, its a bit salty and also the odd lump makes me gag a bit, but it tastes good and its high in protein.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I would suggest we need a cut off point where all votes need to be in by (that will be when i get the lead)


Do you want to pick a cut off time princess? x


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> the cum stings my eyes, i try get as much in my mouth as i can, its a bit salty and also the odd lump makes me gag a bit, but it tastes good and its high in protein.


Nothing like a good old honest all-bear bukkake session! Its like drinking egg-whites without the hassle of separating them from the yoke!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## lew86 (Aug 6, 2008)

lol this threads the funniest thing ive seen in ages


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

look what i found!!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> *look what i found!![/*quote]
> 
> in your favorites ??


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

cardio sux said:


> oh dear the cats out the bag.. :blush:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Do you want to pick a cut off time princess? x


Hmmmmmm, sunday 12 lunch time

Agreed?????


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Hmmmmmm, sunday 12 lunch time
> 
> Agreed?????


will you change your profile name if you win?? :confused1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I voted myself! 

I drive a vectra, proper mans car, for a proper man, no im not disguising my sexuality owning one as that will make me a closet poof........................ :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> will you change your profile name if you win?? :confused1:


Its not about winning, its the "TAKING" parts that count.

But yes of course:thumb:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

right my liitle bumboys im off for the weekend to get a good ass filling i hope one of you proper hardcore 10 times a day gays wins!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> right my liitle bumboys im off for the weekend to get a good ass filling i hope one of you proper hardcore 10 times a day gays wins!!


Just to let you know before you go that there doing a 2 for 1 on KY jelly so make a visit to the local supermarket as dry bumming can be a bit severe these days.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Hmmmmmm, sunday 12 lunch time
> 
> Agreed?????


Can do dude.

It's a bank holiday weekend so I wont be around to verify the results.... :confused1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

JW007 can I fill in for TH&S as he's not going to keep you company? Im on a bit of a loose end


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> JW007 can I fill in for TH&S as he's not going to keep you company? Im on a bit of a loose end


When you say "loose end".... :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Can do dude.
> 
> It's a bank holiday weekend so I wont be around to verify the results.... :confused1:


Me neither, best make it monday 12 then, should be recovered by then.

WHY THE Fcuk HAS NO ONE VOTED FOR THAT RAVING AR5E BANDIT NYTOL:cursing:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> *Me neither, best make it monday 12 then, should be recovered by then.*
> 
> WHY THE Fcuk HAS NO ONE VOTED FOR THAT RAVING AR5E BANDIT NYTOL:cursing:


Damn! That JW007 has ignored me, playing hard to get. The bitch!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> JW007 can I fill in for TH&S as he's not going to keep you company? Im on a bit of a loose end


Stop acting hetro FFS


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Stop acting hetro FFS


I cant help it. Im just naturally moddest


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

OK I still haven't used my vote yet and am open to a bit of persausion, so the first one round my house with a pot of lard and industrial strength love eggs could get my vote.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Harry said:


> OK I still haven't used my vote yet and am open to a bit of persausion, so the first one round my house with a pot of lard and industrial strength love eggs could get my vote.


Been knocking for past half hour mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

one things for certain theres more mince in a quorn factory then on here

you should all be ashamed of yourselves


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Been knocking for past half hour mate


If i lived nearer I would of kicked down his door :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> If i lived nearer I would of kicked in his back door


thats more like it you raving homosexual


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> thats more like it you raving homosexual


No that was after I kicked the door in. One thing at a time Dave


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hah hah 7 votes! I'm literally d!cking all over JW007


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Hah hah 7 votes! I'm literally d!cking all over JW007


Some people are just gayer then others. We cant all be perfect :laugh:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

I voted for TH&S as it sounds like he`s off for a weekend bender


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

need2getbigger said:


> I voted for TH&S as it sounds like he`s off for a weekend bender


LMFAO


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> I am so proud--- and surprised to be part of this gay poll. Let me know if I am gay, rather than bi, my husband will be pleased to hear your verdict and much less worried about me talking to big muscular guys on this site. LOL! This has cheered me up no end......!


If you like boys then it makes you a gay on this site :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> Like both actually men and women.......


Is that half gay though :confused1:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

TH&S let the cat out of the bag with these comments in an earlier post:whistling: :whistling:



TH&S said:


> One of the side effects of becoming strong in the squat is a larger gluteus.
> 
> there was a big clue here take it you like big gluteus
> 
> ...


 thought pink would go well with the thread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> Like both actually men and women.......


If you are a woman on this site and you like girls then you are gay.

If you are on this site and you like boys then you are gay.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

My best friend is a boy and i like him, does that make me gay???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well as the only real gay on this site I voted for Tom. He told me I should when he was doing me earlier this afternoon.

Love you, Tom


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

Suggested new look for uk muscle,for all you "maybe gayers" out there!http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/images/smilies/laugh.gif


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn i dont know how to resize,sorry.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

PMSL


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I cant believe no one voted for Nytol

That little slut loves cock.

And why isn't Super Uber Poker up the poo pipe loving Gayvier on it.

He's a fcuking HUGE bender.

Plus he's from Oxford


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

is it just me or has anyone else noticed that 3weights avatar looks like its giving head:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaha indeed he is!!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Nytol is definately gay. He's gayer than the gays.


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

need2getbigger said:


> is it just me or has anyone else noticed that 3weights avatar looks like its giving head:whistling: :whistling:


I never thought of it that way,i guess it does! Thinking of changing it now,as im not a gayer.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

3weights said:


> I never thought of it that way,i guess it does! Thinking of changing it now,as im not a gayer.


 To late buddy your secret is out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

it will be here for ever


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

As it stands TinyTom is a gay as DaPs....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Hahahaha 3weights. Thats jokes  also the hasselhoff pic :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I think your all pretty gay to be honest


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> I think your all pretty gay to be honest


Oh cap! I love your avvy, turns me on. That BLUE STEEL look gives me the shivvers


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Hahahaha 3weights. Thats jokes  also the hasselhoff pic :lol:


The hoff makes the new look so much more pleasing to the eye! ha ha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Tom. JW007 and daps are equally as gay as each other, i think they should have a big gay off the define the winner !!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

NONE OF THE ABOVE OR BELOW

ONCE YOU GO BLACK YOU NEVER GO BACK:thumb: :innocent:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> NONE OF THE ABOVE OR BELOW
> 
> AKE BLACK YOU NEVER GO BACK:thumb: :innocent:


mmmmmmmmmm sounds interesting 

The golden man, I like this name..................Whats it like having a golden shower?? :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah the black hose sprays you with special rain......... man rain, lol


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> mmmmmmmmmm sounds interesting
> 
> The golden man, I like this name..................Whats it like having a golden shower?? :thumb:


 OH YES LOVE TO SPREAD THE LOVER JUICE WOULD YOU LIKE TO BE SHOWERED WITH LOVE OLLIE B.like a golden shower but with PAIN:cursing: :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

fookin s&m now were talkin""!!!


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Kezz said:


> fookin s&m now were talkin""!!!


 the replies could take some time as the gay community will be rubbing things fast and furiously:whistling:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Kezz said:


> yeah the black hose sprays you with special rain......... man rain, lol


SPECIAL RAIN MORE A THNUDER STORM HOSE MORE STRAWLOVES TO BE BLOWN SUCKED.CAN SAVE YOU ALL MONEY ON PROTEIN SHAKES.S+M UHMMMMMMM,CANDLES A PADDLE CATO 9 TAILS PINTS OF STELLA AND A VICTIM!!! MEANT SPECIAL FRIEND

VOTE FOR GOLDEN MAN IS A VOTE FOR QUEENS WITH PRIDE NOT THE FAKERS


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

hehehe golden man


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

didn't even feature, despite admitting I work out to Footlose. I'm not gonna lie, I feel robbed!


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> didn't even feature, despite admitting I work out to Footlose. I'm not gonna lie, I feel robbed!


 was you robbed or RAm raided :whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

or turd burgled even


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

need2getbigger said:


> was you robbed or RAm raided :whistling:


bOTH AND IM PROUD HE SMILED AND MOANED FOR THE WHOLE HOUR and I DIDNT KISS HIM ONCE:tongue: :thumb:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Kezz said:


> or turd burgled even





Golden Man said:


> bOTH AND IM PROUD HE SMILED AND MOANED FOR THE WHOLE HOUR and I DIDNT KISS HIM ONCE:tongue: :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Hahahahahahaha Jokers all.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

For added incentive to vote for me, if i win (which i clearly should) i will post gay pics of me on this thread.

(dont worry Nytol i will edit your face out  )


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> For added incentive to vote for me, if i win (which i clearly should) i will post gay pics of me on this thread.
> 
> (dont worry Nytol i will edit your face out  )


Dude I'm 2 votes a-*head* of you and I've yet to place my vote yet... :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Dude I'm 2 votes a-*head* of you and I've yet to place my vote yet... :thumb:


Well what can i say?? sign of the times of this country, going to rack and ruin.

comes to something when a clearly hetro person out gays a gay.

Im disgusted


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Well what can i say?? sign of the times of this country, going to rack and ruin.
> 
> comes to something when a clearly hetro person out gays a gay.
> 
> Im disgusted


Everyone is beating(off) Daffyd - I mean DMCC... :whistling:


----------



## UCUP (Aug 23, 2008)

Just a quick question. Is there anyone on here who aint biggoted or homophobic?

My brother is gay and no different to anyone else, all this seems a tad immature word playground springs to mind

Or am i alone thinking this?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

UCUP said:


> Just a quick question. Is there anyone on here who aint biggoted or homophobic?
> 
> My brother is gay and no different to anyone else, all this seems a tad immature word playground springs to mind
> 
> Or am i alone thinking this?


You're alone.

It's a laugh - grow up.

Go and buy a sense of humour - Tesco's sell them for about a fiver :whistling:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

UCUP said:


> Just a quick question. Is there anyone on here who aint biggoted or homophobic?
> 
> My brother is gay and no different to anyone else, all this seems a tad immature word playground springs to mind
> 
> Or am i alone thinking this?


Are you saying we aren't all one of "the gays"...?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If you google "gay jw007" this is the first thread that cums(sic) up...(snigger)


----------



## UCUP (Aug 23, 2008)

Chris

I have grown up just dont find this funny in the slightest. considerin what mental torture, beatins death threats my bro got when he came out dont see how this is funny, if you would care to explain? :confused1:

Although u might see this as a joke its still inciting ridicule of someone's sexual orientation, It still encourages people who think homophobia is acceptable. Even if u aint ur self


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

UCUP said:


> Chris
> 
> I have grown up just dont find this funny in the slightest. considerin what mental torture, beatins death threats my bro got when he came out dont see how this is funny, if you would care to explain? :confused1:
> 
> Although u might see this as a joke its still inciting ridicule of someone's sexual orientation, It still encourages people who think homophobia is acceptable. Even if u aint ur self


This is banter among all the members, relax for fcuks sake:bounce:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

This might not be the site for you because this **** goes on everyday here but we its all said in jest. Except Chris he is a fully paid up member of the *** community ask his partner DMCC.


----------



## UCUP (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry dont mean to be over reactin

Just find it a bit hard to relax have fought so hard and seen my family to go through so much just cus people are biggoted c&*ts, peeps have the right to love who ever they want without ridicule

just thinks humour like this helps encourage The c*(ts in this world, you would n't be jokin about someones race on here would you? cus that would be racist!

Why is this not the same?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Nobody in this thread is bigoted though...if you dont like the tone of the thread stay out of it, this is a bodybuilding forum and bodybuilding has some sort of stigma for being a homosexual sport, oily men on stage wearing small trunks....hmm you can kind of see why now!! So from time to time we poke fun of that where all a bunch of big gays etc...we are poking fun at ourselves not at anyone else, in fact there is aleast one (probably more) geuine bonerfied homosexuals on this thread, and we all love his chunky butt to bits) nobody is making fun of homosexual people mate, lightnen up...

Just realised this is my 1st post on this thread how the hell did that happen, maybe im not a gay after all...


----------



## UCUP (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah very sorry if over reacting mate

but from outsiders point of view didnt look like that at first glance if u can understand that,


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

UCUP said:


> Just a quick question. Is there anyone on here who aint biggoted or homophobic?
> 
> My brother is gay and no different to anyone else, all this seems a tad immature word playground springs to mind
> 
> *Or am i alone thinking this*?


Yup you're alone in thinking it


----------



## pentle (Dec 18, 2007)

Just wanna say im gay and agree with genesis. Dont find this offensive in the slightest, all is fine as long as it is a joke amoungst mates in a non derogatory way.

TAKE THINGS IN CONTEXT!!!!!!!

no one is saying anything hateful about gay people!

(obviously is a bit difficult to in a thread but lighten up!)


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

UCUP said:


> Just a quick question. Is there anyone on here who aint biggoted or homophobic?
> 
> My brother is gay and no different to anyone else, all this seems a tad immature word playground springs to mind
> 
> Or am i alone thinking this?


homophobic NO

bigtoed NO but a Size 8 in footwear thanks for asking :lol: do you have a foot fetish you want to tell the board about:lol: :lol: :lol:

Fortunately for us,, most of the board have a great sense of humour,,something it seems you are in the lacking in


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

you definately have over reacted race nobody bar a few have said bloody foreigners send them back used the ni"!er word said they hate anybody.My cousin was gay and black NOW thats hardship but he could have a laugh.If he was critisized for being gay well he'd rip you to pieces. We could start a thread who thinks their the blackest or the dumbest or has the biggest(people will stereotype) reckon Id be a front runner for all of them.Its just jokes.Ps I know gay and bi folks who rip straight people.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

UCUP said:


> yeah very sorry if over reacting mate
> 
> but from outsiders point of view didnt look like that at first glance if u can understand that,


It's alright dude...I see of all the post you decided to make your first post in was this one...? After you've been here awhile you will look back on this and laugh...there are several REAL gay ppl on here and if they take any offense to what is being said they will point it out to others...Make a warm welcome in the intoduction sections of the board and let the rest of us get to know you better... :beer:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Never assume or make judgements get to know a person or persons first.Colour and sexuality shouldnt be an issue a dick is a dick, no matter.PS JW007 is a fraud hhah


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> Never assume or make judgements get to kow a person persons firstcolour and sexuality shouldnt be an issue a dick is a dick no matter.PS JW007 is a fraud hhah


 I agree it should`nt matter what colour or sexuality a person is

If a person is decent and respects others they get treated the same back makes no differance if ther coloured gay straight bisexual into s&m or x dressing..

what i`m trying to say is like golden man don`t judge people until you get to know them


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

*waves flag*


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dmcc said:


> *waves flag*


I don't get it...? :confused1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's called the Bear Flag, originally the flag of the International Brotherhood of Bears. A bear, in gay-speak, is a large hairy man, the large being fat or muscle or, preferably, both. The stripes represent the different colours of hair or "fur" and the pawprint is a bear's paw.

I'm a fat poof, ergo I'm a bear (ish).


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

I voted TinyTom.

He made me change my avatar, so he must be gay.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dmcc said:


> It's called the Bear Flag, originally the flag of the International Brotherhood of Bears. A bear, in gay-speak, is a large hairy man, the large being fat or muscle or, preferably, both. The stripes represent the different colours of hair or "fur" and the pawprint is a bear's paw.
> 
> I'm a fat poof, ergo I'm a bear (ish).


So is it a gay pride flag...?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes - there are several pride flags:

Standard










Bi










Bear










Leather










See, I'm a real gay because I know this.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I new the rainbow flag was as it's a popular flag to wave over here but I didn't regonize the others...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Took a better look at your post and now I get it...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Go to Provincetown in late July and you'll see the bear and leather flags a LOT...


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Yes - there are several pride flags:
> 
> Standard
> 
> ...


 Would one be correct in ASSuming you hae all these flags


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

need2getbigger said:


> Would one be correct in ASSuming you hae all these flags


You would be very wrong, actually! Ha! I've only got the bear flag.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

bugger I wanted to borrow the leather one :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:

cough cough For a friend of course:innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

FLAGS flags what does a flag and reading too many books show. YOU NEED some GOLDEN.......

MAN in you then you can use the flag to wipe the tears


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

need2getbigger said:


> bugger I wanted to borrow the leather one :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cough cough For a friend of course:innocent: :innocent:


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gay-Pride-Love-Leather-Rainbow-Flag-4-50-inc-P-P_W0QQitemZ120297416088QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120297416088&_trkparms=72%3A984%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

rofl.... i have 3 votes


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

TH&S i cant belive your tieing with daps lmfao


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Carlos901 said:


> TH&S i cant belive your tieing with daps lmfao


 TH&S will be gutted as they were coming up hard on his rear :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

UCUP said:


> Sorry dont mean to be over reactin
> 
> Just find it a bit hard to relax have fought so hard and seen my family to go through so much just cus people are biggoted c&*ts, peeps have the right to love who ever they want without ridicule
> 
> ...


I think humor puts everyone on the same level to be honest  And if anything its promoting awareness of gays by having this thread alone.

your welcome 

Please could you copy and paste any alleged homophobic posts by other members into your next response, thanks


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i love gary glitter, does that make me a ****!!!! LOL...... i am gutted he's a paedo as i wanted to be in his gang!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Damn! Daps is beating me!

Luckily I still have my vote


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

ahh i remember the last time this happened when raikey was the biggest *** on the board..............


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

bigdaftjoe said:


> ahh i remember the last time this happened when raikey was the biggest *** on the board..............


Long live the legend. Put's everyone here to shame:lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

alright pip

having a good time at the moment pal?

welcome to the board, hope your stay is fruitful 

your making me laugh a bit on a bad day though


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

cardenio1600AD said:


> Robsta is the biggest gay on UKM.
> 
> He acts the hard man over the internet because he wants to cover up his gayness.
> 
> ...


one of your ex's robsta?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

cardenio1600AD said:


> Robsta is the biggest gay on UKM.
> 
> He acts the hard man over the internet because he wants to cover up his gayness.
> 
> ...


$hit, i mean't to neg him but left it ticked as positive, could some kind person neg him once to make it back to 3 red blocks and another kind person neg him again to give him the neg i wanted to give him?

i'll pos rep whoever does.

thanks! love and kisses gay boys. :tongue:


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

estfna,consider it done mate! yes im a shameless rep whore!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

too tired too pi55ed to get involved hhehhe u big bummers!

tainted wat was the island again tropical rainbow pr usmmet


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

estfna said:


> $hit, i mean't to neg him but left it ticked as positive, could some kind person neg him once to make it back to 3 red blocks and another kind person neg him again to give him the neg i wanted to give him?
> 
> i'll pos rep whoever does.
> 
> thanks! love and kisses gay boys. :tongue:


I got the next one covered...but I was hoping to get him to 3 red boxes...bummer better luck next time..


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

wheres the squirell cella


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You mean the old picture in my avatar..?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

aye i liked it!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i saw a big squirell on you been framed and thought of you hehehe...its like when people have accidents caught on film are funny stuff ...birt tv series like americas funniest home videos


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

The squirell was to cute...this one matches my personality a little better...I can't help but laugh when ppl get hurt on tv...not that it's right but still can't stop it...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

why does that suite ya ..its like a monster or deformity..but like i dunno


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

just realized this convo is turning kinda gay...lol...appropriate for the thread....


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

its like ya tat but side on..i know what u mean mate...aye good on yah


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

someone ages ago posted a pic of daps at a night club with one of his mates looking camp as a campsite!

from bebo or summet not to mention him at a bar in his undies! i wud post a pic but dnt know how to!


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

estfna said:


> $hit, i mean't to neg him but left it ticked as positive, could some kind person neg him once to make it back to 3 red blocks and another kind person neg him again to give him the neg i wanted to give him?
> 
> i'll pos rep whoever does.
> 
> thanks! love and kisses gay boys. :tongue:


 done mate,,, 



cellaratt said:


> I got the next one covered...but I was hoping to get him to 3 red boxes...bummer better luck next time..


 i got the 3rd box ,,,doda doda day,,,its early no sleep yougest up @ the crack of sparow shti again....... :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i received a negative one back but cos he's only been here 2 minutes from gay modelling it went grey and didnt affect me

i thought his comment was nice


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Pip,

I'm sorry you feel that way about me. Thing is, I'm better looking than you and always will be 

Still up for that curry?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yay do i win a prize for knowing who it was?

chris, can i join you for that curry???

i'll show you my bhaji if you show me yours?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

can i come, i will bring the goat (no beastiality)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sweet Jesus, what have I missed??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm sorry to do this and please will a mod tell me to fook off if it is not appropriate but i checked my bookmarks from my history, back in the day and discovered the reason for pip's coming into this post


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

With hair like that he's straight.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Bulgari paris???

Should say too many pies....lmao..

You make me laugh, you posted pics up of yourself and when you got slated...joined up as cutieface, pretending to be a bird and posted up how good looking you thought pip was....

Boy you must be insecure...

Like I said bum boy, come see me anytime and I'll show you how much I don't like you....but I know you won't as you HAVE NO BOTTLE...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

God, he's an ugly pr**k isn't he??

Jesus.....

He certainly hit every branch on the way down that ugly tree when he was unfortunately born...


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

What's with all the violence?

I thought threats were agianst the rules?

Great standard your setting here by the way.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice body, shame about the face.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

YEAH in robstas defence hard man OR not thread went from being a laugh to going a bit too far.Back to the poll...NOBODY is getting my vote as im not on the sorry giving somebody the pole.Forget bum boys more mouth distruction by golden...cant talk with a mouth full


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

The Animal said:


> What's with all the violence?
> 
> I thought threats were agianst the rules?
> 
> Great standard your setting here by the way.


With all due respect, you've been on the forum about a month, and this little feud Rob and Pip were (are a little bit currently) having has been going on and off for about a year.

Try not to assume, mate.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Exactly chris jj22 another thread couldve been started:whistling: :whistling: enough of that golden man should the biggest gay uk muscle number 1.Fakers golden man is real,the true bgukm number 1. :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Daps is winning.... well, he is a hairdresser....


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> With all due respect, you've been on the forum about a month, and this little feud Rob and Pip were (are a little bit currently) having has been going on and off for about a year.
> 
> Try not to assume, mate.


What did I assmue?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

True you didnt assume but it seemed you were judging and saying its all robsta(he aint gay) when its been on going (im the number one gay).


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Bulgari paris???
> 
> Should say too many pies....lmao..
> 
> ...


just delete this post mate, I know its a joke (kinda) but its an open forum and that is a threat of GBH.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

It's just the violence I dont understand TBH. No need for it on the general forum.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

The Animal said:


> What did I assmue?


That Rob was being (and I quote) ''violent''.

As I said, you don't know anything about the previous between the two, so it's wrong to assume Rob's being violent IMO, when it was most probably tongue in cheek.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

The Animal said:


> It's just the violence I dont understand TBH. No need for it on the general forum.


 furry muff... urghhhh

by saying to somebody go die aint the best.

Basically they need to kiss etc and make up i will video;obviously keep the original.Sell some copies and they each get 50% of the sales and i keep smiling:thumb:


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Every time someone says boo to Rob, they dissappear.

But then when he goes around telling people he's going to bash them, everyone jumps to his defence.

This board politics is BS.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

so....who is the gayest in this gay-off?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Apparently Daps, but I still say I am the original and best poof on the board.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

The Animal said:


> Every time someone says boo to Rob, they dissappear.
> 
> But then when he goes around telling people he's going to bash them, everyone jumps to his defence.
> 
> This board politics is BS.


Who are you talking about? Pip was a knober.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Robs big enough and ugly enough the animal your barking up the wrong golden pole:thumb:. Ive disagreed with robsta in the past it wouldnt concern me if he threatend me.Nobody has jumped "to his defence" more that it aint one sided as you seemed to think.Yeah he shouldnt have said about punching his head but why target robsta only....To me its personal.

The animal i think you need taming by the golden man....

We can start with the special golden............................golden shower

finish with a mouth full of golden. :thumb:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

ITS A FIX GOLDENMAN GOLDENMAN GOLDENMAN,HE IS THE NUMBER 1.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> *Robs big enough and ugly enough the animal your barking up the wrong golden pole:thumb:. Ive disagreed with robsta in the past it wouldnt concern me if he threatend me.Nobody has jumped "to his defence" more that it aint one sided as you seemed to think.Yeah he shouldnt have said about punching his head but why target robsta only....To me its personal.*
> 
> The animal i think you need taming by the golden man....
> 
> ...


I just realised who Pip is.

Didn't ralise he and Rob don't see eye to eye. Woops.

Bash away Rob dude. None of my business. Thats between you fellas

My mistake.

And about the golden shower, I'll PM you my address dude. We can sort somthing out.

But you'll be recieving. That way, im not realy gay.

:thumb:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

The Animal said:


> I just realised who Pip is.
> 
> Didn't ralise about the fued, that they had.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Mate, Im not being funny, but I would hurt your feelings.

Make sure you rent a wheelchair. Or at least a good set of crutches.

You will need them.

:lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i think breaking his legs is going a bit too far the animal

or is that just me ?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

The animal is obviously joking or into amputees!!! Or bragging due to lacking


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

I wouldnt break his knees.

But they would be like jelly when Im finished.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

smelling of raspberry?

i am confused by your innuendo's


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

davetherave said:


> smelling of raspberry?
> 
> i am confused by your innuendo's


So am I.jelly...raspberry and knees i dont do gangbangs to impersonal:cursing:.

Now back to the thread ollie as a fellow ars e anal fan thats ****nal to all you pretenders vote for me:laugh:


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

davetherave said:


> smelling of raspberry?
> 
> i am confused by your innuendo's


Not smelling of respberry. Wobbly and instable.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I put that post up because pip can't reply to it....

The reason being that all he does is keep joining up in different names to try to wind me up, which in all honesty is funny as it shows I really bother him, as he hasn't got the bottle to come and see me face to face and just hides behind his keyboard trying to act out his hard man fantasies.

Sooooo, all I do is offer he bloke out every time and then he'll join up agin or post in a different forum "how childish Robsta is" because it's all he can say....

I really would like to hurt him though.... 

As for being done for threatening behaviour....it can go on my record with the rest of them....couldn't give a fcuk...

(Although I should mention I was only joking, obviously and meant no offence to Pippo (as he called himself on another forum before he got banned again...how many is that now????) just shows what a fcukin' [email protected] the guy is)

Personally, I just think he wants to bum me...

Tall, can you start the poll again or give everyone a another vote and put Pip on it, I bet he'd win hands down.......fcukin' ****

Animal........you want to get your facts right again dude..I haven't got rid of anyone on this forum yet apart from scammers, so don't be accusing me of things without facts...Just because I disagree with some people, doesn't mean I don't like them, or respect their opinion.

The only time I fall out is when someone is a pr1ck such as pip although I never banned him as I wasn't a mod then, or when I'm accused of things I don't do...

If you mean LS, then I didn't like his attitude to newbs whatsoever, however he was a knowledgable guy on some fronts, and he's not banned just hasn't been on, although he's probably on here in some form or another.

You seem to be the Robsta Police, criticising my posts alot, which tbh, I don't really like.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Robsta said:


> I put that post up because pip can't reply to it....
> 
> The reason being that all he does is keep joining up in different names to try to wind me up, which in all honesty is funny as it shows I really bother him, as he hasn't got the bottle to come and see me face to face and just hides behind his keyboard trying to act out his hard man fantasies.
> 
> ...


OKAY the animal aka chinchila aka dreamer.

Speaking of police come and help down plymouth:whistling: 

UHH i AGREE AGAIN with robsta 3times in 2-4years lol start the poll again

and add GOLDEN MAN GOLDEN MAN GOLDEN MAN


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Bloody hell! Who let the bitches out of the closet! BOYS BOYS BOYS STOP ARGUEING!!! I CANT TAKE IT NO MORE, ALL THESE MEN FIGHTING!!!...................... LETS ALL HAVE A GROUP GAY HUG AND MAKE UP  :wub:

Golden Man, you get my vote mate as your a gooner. Ass-anal fan 

Looks like I might have to get rid of my Vectra as 3 fcuking votes is poor. Im gayer then all you **** will ever be. Right im going to buy a fooking hairdressers car in pink!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> Bloody hell! Who let the bitches out of the closet! BOYS BOYS BOYS STOP ARGUEING!!! I CANT TAKE IT NO MORE, ALL THESE MEN FIGHTING!!!...................... LETS ALL HAVE A GROUP GAY HUG AND MAKE UP  :wub: I wasnt fighting plus im taking the animal:whistling: not seriously
> 
> Golden Man, you get my vote mate as your a gooner. Ass-anal fan
> 
> Looks like I might have to get rid of my Vectra as 3 fcuking votes is poor. Im gayer then all you **** will ever be. Right im going to buy a fooking hairdressers car in pink!


 As a ass anal fan and golden ...showers a pink car aint going to help you its wh you get upto in the car.Men drive cars to impress woman i love to walk so men can see my muscles and man meat!!!  :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> As a ass anal fan and golden ...showers a pink car aint going to help you its wh you get upto in the car.Men drive cars to impress woman i love to walk so men can see my muscles and man meat!!!  :thumb:


OK how about this. In my pink convertable roof down with a bunch of raving pillow biting irons as my passengers listening to YMCA on full whack singing to it all together


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> OK how about this. In my pink convertable roof down with a bunch of raving pillow biting irons as my passengers listening to YMCA on full whack singing to it all together


Now were talking...i'd get in that car and then we'd have a real party!!! :confused1: plus I sometimes go to the YMCA and YOUNG MAN ive got the tash aswell:laugh:

Pink is out GOLDEN is in however yout to take it:tongue:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Now were talking...i'd get in that car and then we'd have a real party!!! :confused1: plus I sometimes go to the YMCA and YOUNG MAN ive got the tash aswell:laugh:
> 
> Pink is out GOLDEN is in however yout to take it:tongue:


The way I see it, any hole is a goal


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A woman for duty, a man for pleasure, Ollie?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> A woman for duty, a man for pleasure, Ollie?


 :whistling:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DaPs out-gayed JW007 2-1...

What on earth is wrong with you people...?


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

I still think JW007 is the gayest.

Daps is a fraud.

However dmcc is really gay. So therefore he must be straight.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

TH&S is a drag queen, so is only gay at certain points of the week.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You all should be ashamed of yourself...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Votes are in and im only 4th WTF????????

You lot are pathetic, i want this thread closed in case my proper, real 100% gay friends see this thread, I will be "inned".

Daps gay?????? Daps does not have a choice PMSL

As for TH&S, 14 votes so far!!! Blo0dy fraud, getting his straight mates to vote.

Im so dissapointed


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

oh and whos that pic of on page 13???? the guy with the estrogen body and uneven face like hes had a stroke?????


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

you big bunch of queers


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I think we have all been cheated. TH&S, stating that I own a vectra has not helped!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jw007 said:


> oh and whos that pic of on page 13???? the guy with the estrogen body and uneven face like hes had a stroke?????


lol, that would be my mate pip......

He's a model you know, so he says anyway.... :whistling:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Robsta said:


> lol, that would be my mate pip......
> 
> He's a model you know, so he says anyway.... :whistling:


Yeah, a model for hair wax


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Yeah, a model for hair wax


Is it the same hair wax that Ben Stiller (spelling) uses in "There's Something About Mary" film?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Votes are in and im only 4th WTF????????
> 
> You lot are pathetic, i want this thread closed in case my proper, real 100% gay friends see this thread, I will be "inned".
> 
> ...


I'm going to allow this poll to continue running.

It must just be a blip in the voting. :thumb:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Daps is a true queen and should be winning this poll. Those posing photos were the icing on the cake.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I like those FLAGS for gays.

Actually the inventor of the flag was a gay

thats why its called a Flag (For Lesbians And Gays)

I know that because I read it on the back of a matchbox.

So whenever you salute a flag you are actually declaring allegience to Gayness.

So you're all gay.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Scrap this poll as there is no golden man:cursing: :whistling:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I like those FLAGS for gays.
> 
> Actually the inventor of the flag was a gay
> 
> ...


please dont say thats true....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

gonna get my union gay out and wave it about then!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Kezz said:


> gonna get my union gay out and wave it about then!!!!!!!!!!!


 Be careful kezz you might offend somebody if you did...I was told that you know.If i get a stick and attach a multi-colour bandana to it and wave it does that count.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I like those FLAGS for gays.
> 
> Actually the inventor of the flag was a gay
> 
> ...


I'll salute you any day, Tom...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

this is like an erection I mean an election what happens! What happens to the winner does he decided who is he gna bum or does he decide who bums who or whats the winner get  May be a good old massage from one of the lads or is it a hotub fit for 10?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well if Daps wins I'm not going near him with yours, mate...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Hhaha i think the winner should get a t-shirt saying I am the biggest gay bummer on UKmuscle.co.uk..

should be good advertisement


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Where is Lost soul?

*Lost Soul - Sit's In His Bedroom Making Steroid Chart's and Pictures *


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

says u standing in ya undies on a gay thread


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

offo said:


> says u standing in ya undies on a gay thread


  Where is Dan2004

*Dan2004- One who stands in the bathroom taking pictures in cheap-ass undies*


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

why is that your bf mate  heheh


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> I like those FLAGS for gays.
> 
> Actually the inventor of the flag was a gay
> 
> ...


do u eman the rainbow flag?.. I never knew it was a falg for gays til last year when ,my bf told me..i mean lesbian told me  ...I hardly noticed the flag to be honest... But She pointed it out to me whilst living in Sweden,it was hanging above a door on a cafe and on the balcony above  :beer: happy days


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hah another one of my great threads


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Hah another one of my great threads


Ive just gained a couple of votes AWESOME

VOTE JW FOR XMAS GAY 2008:thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ive just gained a couple of votes AWESOME
> 
> VOTE JW FOR XMAS GAY 2008:thumb:


Well, .......... I've just slipped you one too to cheer you up


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Ive just gained a couple of votes AWESOME
> 
> VOTE JW FOR XMAS GAY 2008:thumb:


You got my vote :whistling:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

If I show photos of JW caught in 'indecent' acts, will the poll automatically go to him?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> If I show photos of JW caught in 'indecent' acts, will the poll automatically go to him?


LMFAO! Do it!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> If I show photos of JW caught in 'indecent' acts, will the poll automatically go to him?


Can you Photoshop out my face first please?


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Daps


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I have evidence


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

ok - here he is in the shower










before he started using melanotan


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I have evidence


LMAO!!!!! Oh damn I can't rep you again.....heh heh heh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL Mak - he didn't show me that one before


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Voted JayDub. I think most of the others may have a hetero-streak. :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I have evidence
> 
> That is fckin awesome mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn Mak I have to spread some love.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I have evidence
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> didn't take long to find them pics Mak:laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

offo said:


> Hhaha i think the winner should get a t-shirt saying I am the biggest gay bummer on UKmuscle.co.uk..
> 
> should be good advertisement


Has the t-shirt been printed yet?

I take an XXL.

(You betcha I'd wear it!)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Finally some retribution to NUMBER 1 STATUS

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Daps still has 19 votes.............


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah two snouts have just voted for him...



dmcc said:


> Daps still has 19 votes.............


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It does look like daps is untouchable....


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Robsta said:


> It does look like daps is untouchable....


Bwhahahah, thats cheating lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lmfao haha


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> It does look like daps is untouchable....


According to Lorian (or Lorraine as a few new members have started calling him...) we have 10,000 members, so we just need to get 9700 to vote :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tall said:


> Hah another one of my great threads


So great you went and dug it up and resurected it! PMSL


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

how about you Tall ?? not in the poll ??


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Funny to see this thread come up again! Bunch of Shirt Lifters!


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

jw007 gets my vote...what a screamer...plainly a roaring player of the pink oboe, and a merchant of ring banditry...and even though he's huge and green he remains strangely accesible to lesser mortals...

Plainly straight..but secure enough in himself to take it on the chin or dare I say up the ..... Does he pitch or does he catch...well there my friends lies the million dollar question?

What a hunk..


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Funny to see this thread come up again! Bunch of Shirt Lifters!


Well is nice to know *you* are not alone then isn't it:laugh:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

A.U.K said:


> Well is nice to know *you* are not alone then isn't it:laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I SOOO cant believe this vote has been rigged (said in vicki pollard voice)

I AM NUMBER ONE GAYIST:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I SOOO cant believe this vote has been rigged (said in vicki pollard voice)
> 
> I AM NUMBER ONE GAYIST:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


OK Big Boy - get your a**se over here and prove it! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> how about you Tall ?? not in the poll ??


He was TH&S back then.

So are we having another dealine for this? Maybe New Years Day, Mr ultimate gay 2008? Decide it once and for all?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> OK Big Boy - get your a**se over here and prove it! :laugh:


Im a gay of the daffyd little britain variety:whistling:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've put it back how it should be.........

I want to know what cnuts voted me....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I've put it back how it should be.........
> 
> *I want to know what cnuts voted me*....


Probably yourself....

Trying to come out in a subtle way mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nah mate....definitely a fan of the prawn me dude...  ....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> yeah mate....definitely a fan of my c0ck up a dude...  ....


 :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

right.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I bet you don't with your powder room gossip....


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I've put it back how it should be.........
> 
> I want to know what cnuts voted me....


*I can't imagine anyone suspecting that Robsta is the Biggest Gay on UKM...what utter twaddle...And before anyine starts jumping to conclusions it wasn't me who voted Robsta I voted for someone else...someone far gayer and greener...positively screaming in fact...* :thumb: *...*

*Never mind Robsta there are worse things to be called...*


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> I've put it back how it should be.........
> 
> I want to know what cnuts voted me....


If you've not voted, you can see who did....... 

(and no it wasn't me - I've not voted yet lol)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I've put it back how it should be.........
> 
> I want to know what cnuts voted me....


bogman, davetherave, kaz28, kelly.km, mtb, Stanco, u2mr2, Yea Boi



Robsta said:


> Nah mate....definitely a fan of the prawn me dude...  ....


Such a way with words sweetie...... 



Greekgoddess said:


> I think you should have a UK muscle gay calendar printed, you will make a fortune! If only from the other males on this site....!
> 
> I have no doubts about Robsta being straight!





Robsta said:


> I bet you don't with your powder room gossip....


Dunno what gossip you mean...... :whistling:

(however yeah.... no doubts whatsoever........ :whistling:  )


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Zara how did you know who voted for Rob?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Zara how did you know who voted for Rob?


Coz I have super powers :cool2:

(seriously man... Zara knows everything. Dont mess...... )


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Coz I have super powers :cool2:
> 
> (seriously man... Zara knows everything. Dont mess...... )


what's the squae root of pi divided by x times r cubed?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> what's the squae root of pi divided by x times r cubed?


Ask Zara, she knows everything


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> what's the squae root of pi divided by x times r cubed?


Well go on then smart ar4e what *IS* the square root of pi divided by x times r cubed...

I doubt theres an answer but when you are that cute who Fooking cares..just lie there look pretty and come to pappa... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mak..... Its "pye" not "pi" ya doughnut, and you cannot find the square root of it as the number goes on into infinity............


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mak..... Its "pye" not "pi" ya doughnut, and you cannot find the square root of it as the number goes on into infinity............


it's pi you silly sausage

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

A.U.K said:


> I doubt theres an answer but when you are that cute who Fooking cares..just lie there look pretty and come to pappa... :lol:


Lmao:lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> Zara how did you know who voted for Rob?


Read my post above........if you've not voted, you can see who did :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> it's pi you silly sausage
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi


oh aye.... am getting muddled with greek letters lol )well seeing you were at school more recently than me lol) 

Anyway my point stands.... you cant get the square root of it lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> oh aye.... am getting muddled with greek letters lol )well seeing you were at school more recently than me lol)
> 
> Anyway my point stands.... you cant get the square root of it lol


I recall it being 1.772......and lots of other numbers.

Christ, I'm such a geek :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> oh aye.... am getting muddled with greek letters lol )well seeing you were at school more recently than me lol)
> 
> Anyway my point stands.... you cant get the square root of it lol


pi = 3.1415926535897932384626433832795

square root of pi = 1.7724538509055160272981674833411


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Read my post above........if you've not voted, you can see who did :whistling:


Even if you have, you still can....

Seems the girls are better with technology than the boys


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> pi = 3.1415926535897932384626433832795
> 
> square root of pi = 1.7724538509055160272981674833411


.....and so on unto infinity, so therefor there is no definate conclusive answer....

Stop googling sh1t Mak, I'm brighter than you, despite not having done maths or physics for 19 yrs pmsl


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> .....and so on unto infinity, so therefor there is no definate conclusive answer....
> 
> Stop googling sh1t Mak, I'm brighter than you, despite not having done maths or physics for 19 yrs pmsl


wtf, no google here. No blonde will ever be brighter than me:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> wtf, no google here. No blonde will ever be brighter than me:laugh:


Sorry, but in the genetic intelligence stakes, Blonde beats breeding with your sister hands down.........


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> .....and so on unto infinity, so therefor there is no definate conclusive answer....
> 
> Stop googling sh1t Mak, I'm brighter than you, despite not having done maths or physics for 19 yrs pmsl


Leave my poor baby alone you wicked girl :tongue: ...Maks cute...not so dumb and definitley full of... ( please feel free to fill in last word...there are options) :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sorry, but in the genetic intelligence stakes, Blonde beats breeding with your sister hands down.........


Pmsl, my sister's blonde:cool2:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

A.U.K said:


> Leave my poor baby alone you wicked girl :tongue: ...Maks cute...not so dumb and definitley full of... ( please feel free to fill in last word...there are options) :lol:


Hahaha, i'll send Andrew round to spank your pert litte ar5e!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Pmsl, my sister's blonde:cool2:


Better book ur kids into the special school now then hey...... :whistling:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hahaha, i'll send Andrew round to spank your pert litte ar5e!


Sorry Mak you know I love ya but thats where I draw the line...I am sure there will be others very happy to spank Miss Zsa Zsa's pert bottom..:laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Better book ur kids into the special school now then hey...... :whistling:


If they take after me then yep, god poor kid


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> wtf, no google here. No blonde will ever be brighter than me:laugh:


You calling me thick?

I'm a natural blonde, i just dye my hair to hide the fact.......


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Who the fcuk voted for me


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> bogman, davetherave, kaz28, kelly.km, mtb, Stanco, u2mr2, Yea Boi
> 
> :whistling:  )


Ah, that's,ok, no-one of any importance then.......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Who the fcuk voted for me


You did for a start 

dsldude, kieren1234, miller25, Ollie B


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

A.U.K said:


> Leave my poor baby alone you wicked girl :tongue: ...Maks cute...not so dumb and definitley full of *COCK*... ( please feel free to fill in last word...there are options) :lol:


Just taking my best guess as this is the Gay thread:laugh:

(your my boy Mak, just messing with you)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A.U.K said:


> jw007 gets my vote...what a screamer...plainly a roaring player of the pink oboe, and a merchant of ring banditry...and even though he's huge and green he remains strangely accesible to lesser mortals...
> 
> Plainly straight..but secure enough in himself to take it on the chin or dare I say up the ..... *Does he pitch or does he catch...*well there my friends lies the million dollar question?
> 
> What a hunk..


I've already nicknamed him "Power Top"....


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I've already nicknamed him "Power Top"....


Just imagine a jw sandwich... MMMMMM! :tongue:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmmm not only is JW now winning, someone has also changed his description on the poll...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You did for a start
> 
> dsldude, kieren1234, miller25, Ollie B


Hahaha I know. I wanted to increase the competition. Obviously didnt work :confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Just imagine a jw sandwich... MMMMMM! :tongue:


I don't think you count as Gay either PD.......

......

....

... It was a work related injury that gave you "The Bends"


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I don't think you count as Gay either PD.......


That's what some of my girlfriends wanted to think...



> It was a work related injury that gave you "The Bends"


I was well bent before I became a diver.

I've stuck to big blokes for years now - the sex is so much better!


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> That's what some of my girlfriends wanted to think...
> 
> I was well bent before I became a diver.
> 
> I've stuck to big blokes for years now - the sex is so much better!


*What a Guy....* :thumb:


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

dunno whos gay, but theres a few avatar pics on ere that suggest the person is gay,

MAKAVELI is one of them, i mean why would you put a pic of yourself like that on here when you know that 98% of the people looking at it are male? he must be a GAYBOY


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

lmfao cheers mate i'm honored you joined just to say that, that's another gay whos joined thanks to you. But i'm straight

wonder what your other user name is:rolleyes:


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry ducky


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

what's ducky mate?


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> what's ducky mate?


say it out loud with a gay voice :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

SkInHeAd said:


> say it out loud with a gay voice :lol:


i rim mens anuses?


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> i rim mens anuses?


do ya :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> i rim mens anuses?


Did you mean to put a question mark in that statement mate? 

Ignore the baiting..... I'm straight as a die but even I'd knock one out to your avvy:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

SkInHeAd said:


> do ya :lol:


Only yours mate, what a first post lmao


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Only yours mate, what a first post lmao


whos next


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

A.U.K said:


> *What a Guy....* :thumb:


Wrong vowel... :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Only yours mate, what a first post lmao


F**k me - even I didn't ask you straight out, eh MaK? mg: :laugh:

Anyway I'll join Uriel...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Anyway I'll join Uriel...


OOOO if only the towel would drop, I could finish off and get to the gym:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

If you think i look gay in my avi, then have a gander at this


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> OOOO if only the towel would drop, I could finish off and get to the gym:lol:


We've been asking him for months........


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Just imagine a jw sandwich... MMMMMM! :tongue:


I'll be the meat...

I can't believe that I only have 6 votes!! Has someone been fiddling the poll?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

No, the only person fiddling with your pole is me! :sneaky2:

Disclamer: I'm not gay


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I'll be the meat...
> 
> I can't believe that I only have 6 votes!! Has someone been fiddling the poll?


I voted for ya D


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I'll be the meat...


Let me explain to you about sandwiches...

You don't have a "bread sandwich", OK..?

:wink:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Disclamer: I'm not gay


Yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> No, the only person fiddling with your pole is me!




:lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

LMAO i don't make it any easier for myself do I


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't believe that this topic, of vital importance, has been able to slip down to Page 4!!

Although perhaps it was headed for Page 5!! :thumb:

It's Christmas, the gayest time of the year, and quite clearly you lot are not gay enough to realise this, cos you're too busy having sex with .................................... women!!

I therefore claim the crown, or rusty sheriffs badge, and declare that I, Cap'n Beefy am the only real gay on UKM!! Everyone shout Hurrah!! Hurrah!!

Fish lovers!!! Pah!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Why do i feel sad that my name is not up there:confused1: :lol:

Maka you have an awesome physique and no i am not going to say "for a natural" just plain awesome physique:thumbup1:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> If you think i look gay in my avi, then have a gander at this


have you got one showin your glutes, preferably bent over..


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

I can't believe i dont even figure in this poll??

although i do hold the title from years gone by,...ha....

i got the crown baby!!,..

so if the winner of this years title would like to step forward and recieve his crown and this big bunch of pink roses,

*oops ! i dropped the crown, you're gonna have to bend down and pick it up!

ha ha ,...dont worry about it, i always say "ITS ONLY GAY IF YOU PUT IT ALL IN"...

i only ever put half of it in (5 inch),then its just classed as friendly, .....sorta like a hand shake ,...i think,..??

Ask DB and TinyTom,.....they know all about it, ,...in fact we invented the theory accidentally one night whilst playing "naked baby oil twister", round at Toms pink castle,...

we only went round for a glass of blossom hill rose and it just developed,....

anyway,...

lots of new faces on here since i bin gone,...

hello everyone, i,m Raikey ,....;-)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RAIKEY said:


> I can't believe i dont even figure in this poll??
> 
> although i do hold the title from years gone by,...ha....
> 
> ...


Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo???? :thumb:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

another gay?? bloody hell theres too many of us gays on here now..


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> another gay?? bloody hell theres too many of us gays on here now..


Yeah but you probably the only gay on here though that had his anoos fingered during a "massage"!! :lol:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yeah but you probably the only gay on here though that had his anoos fingered during a "massage"!! :lol:


Waht????? me?????? na mate you got the wrong bloke!! :confused1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> Waht????? me?????? na mate you got the wrong bloke!! :confused1:


Don't make me find the post... 

**EDIT**



itraininthedark said:


> is it true when your having your lower back massaged out, the prostate needs to be stimulated for extra relaxation of the muscles? i got bit worried as we (as in few mates) were talking about getting deep muscle masasges in the gym, and i told them i get my lower back done from this bloke, sorts my back out proper, my mate said yeh he gets his lower back done too, so i asked him if his massus does the finger up the thing for the prostate and wether it relaxes him? he just looked at me and all the lads laughed at me.. but then they said its normal they all get it done? im supposed to be getting my back massaged this weekend so would apprecaite a swift reply from someon with knowledge in massage cheers


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

cnuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> cnuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Easy easy.. come now I repped you for another post of yours and made you a sherif. Now come on, just relax, spread your cheeks and show us your rusty sherifs badge!!

P.S. ( 1 or 2 fingers? )


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> P.S. ( 1 or 2 fingers? )


as a rule, i go by this :-

1st date = 1 finger up to the 1st knuckle

2nd date = same finger but as far as you like.

3rd - 5th date = any 2 fingers , 1st knuckle

5th date onwards = open season, fisting, toys, kitchen appliances etc.

but thats just me , :bounce:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

RAIKEY said:


> as a rule, i go by this :-
> 
> 1st date = 1 finger up to the 1st knuckle
> 
> ...


lol, ill bear this in mind next time im with a girl. Seems a surefire way to success.


----------



## Seraph (Mar 29, 2008)

Big up the gays...um...as it were...um.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

gumballdom said:


> lol, ill bear this in mind next time im with a girl. Seems a surefire way to success.


pmsl....surefire way to get knocked out!! lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'd have to say me:thumbup1:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

RAIKEY said:


> as a rule, i go by this :-
> 
> 1st date = 1 finger up to the 1st knuckle
> 
> ...


*Nah, you'd bail at the 3rd date*..:laugh:

*Reps for boldness though * :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I was about to get all insulted my name wasn't in the poll...then realised it was set up before I joined....However. I think whoever owns the cutest purse/bum bag is the gayest......Now, has this narrowed the options down at all? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I was about to get all insulted my name wasn't in the poll...then realised it was set up before I joined....However. I think whoever owns the cutest purse/bum bag is the gayest......Now, has this narrowed the options down at all? :lol:


*FANNY PACK!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

WRT said:


> I'd have to say me:thumbup1:


MMMM! WOOF! :wink:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Me...Me...Me.....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I was about to get all insulted my name wasn't in the poll...then realised it was set up before I joined....However. I think *whoever owns the cutest purse/bum bag is the gayest....*..Now, has this narrowed the options down at all? :lol:


...that would be TF then..... :lol: :lol: :lol:  :thumb: :bounce: :tongue: :thumbup1: :whistling:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Why isn't Tall on the list? (he who shouts loudest.. and all that..)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

cos he knew he'd win it and the poll would be unfair.... :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> Why isn't Tall on the list? (he who shouts loudest.. and all that..)


He is on the list. He was TH&S back then.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I still out-gay all of you. Now pass the pink champagne and butt-plugs.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I dont drive a vectra no more. Does that make me more gay?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> I dont drive a vectra no more. Does that make me more gay?


what do you drive now?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

shorty said:


> what do you drive now?


Nothing at the moment so it makes him a big bumming GAYER :wub:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> Nothing at the moment so it makes him a big bumming GAYER


bicycle :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

shorty said:


> what do you drive now?


just say a Mini One convertible and you'll win straight away


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> Nothing at the moment so it makes him a big bumming GAYER :wub:


Awwwww thanks xxxx 

Waiting for a company car :cursing:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> just say a Mini One convertible and you'll win straight away


Pink Fiat 500 :cool2:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Awwwww thanks xxxx
> 
> Waiting for a company car :cursing:


a new vectra maybe?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

shorty said:


> a new vectra maybe?


Nah ive been given the hint it will be a new mk6 golf


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I still out-gay all of you. Now pass the pink champagne and butt-plugs.


I dunno...Have you actually met Tinytom....He has the lisp, the loose wrist, mannerisms the lot.....


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Nah ive been given the hint it will be a new mk6 golf


ahhh ... so your just a bummer than... not gay :whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ...that would be TF then..... :lol: :lol: :lol:  :thumb: :bounce: :tongue: :thumbup1: :whistling:


This from he of the Gucci purse!

:ban:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> This from he of the Gucci purse!
> 
> :ban:


Briefcase


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dmcc said:


> I still out-gay all of you. Now pass the pink champagne and butt-plugs.


My pink champagne has a little umbrella and mini sparklers darling :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I dunno...Have you actually met Tinytom....He has the lisp, the loose wrist, mannerisms the lot.....


Well he did mince past me at the Portsmouth show, all gold posers and bum bag...



M_at said:


> My pink champagne has a little umbrella and mini sparklers darling :lol:


Just the one umbrella? Amateur.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeaaaaaaay I do not even come close to you lot, does that mean I am straight acting, lol wooooop woooop


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Does the poll have a closing date?

When is the 'winner' cermoniously bummed?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

when DMCC has a spare evening :lol:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Robsta said:


> when DMCC has a spare evening :lol:


*Now thats Funny...* :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Robsta said:


> when DMCC has a spare evening :lol:


I'm available for locums... :wink:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A week next Tuesday's good for me.


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Sausage fest


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Markc said:


> Sausage fest


You bring the sausages and run the barby while Darren and I do the bumming.

We'll need feeding up..! :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I still find it amusing that we added that Greek woman to the list :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Tall said:


> I still find it amusing that we added that Greek woman to the list :lol:


<<<<< What about the Greek man? I have some gayness in me:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Would you like some gayness in you? :devil2:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

still winning I see


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> still winning I see


Cant believe you went looking for this to check :lol:

Sweetie, I know you're super-competitive.... but there are some things you really don't need to win..... :whistling:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm who to choose?? Hang on will be right back there's someone at my backdoor


----------

